# Veneto: Mi gò lontan de ti



## Bread_and_Chocolate

I ask my question because I see from Google that the lyrics to the classic Italian song "Trieste Mia" seem to use " gò" as some verb:

_Trieste mia, che nostalgia
Mi gò lontan de ti,
Girà gò il mondo
De cima a fondo._

What does  "gò" mean in that verse?  Is it a verb?  What Italian verb is it?

I have looked up 3 Italian verb conjugation tables and scoured 3 Italian-English dictionaries, but no luck.
Thank you...


----------



## Necsus

Hello. It is dialect for 'ho' (I have), as far as I know. The verse should mean "ho girato il mondo".


----------



## Ithilien

In Italian:
_Trieste mia, che nostalgia
Io sono lontano da te_, (or _io sono stato lontano da te_)
_Ho girato il mondo
Da cima a fondo_.


----------



## merquiades

Yes, present tense of avere (to have)

*AVERE

Presente*
mi go
ti ti gà
iù el ga
noialtri gavemo
voialtri gavé
eori gà


----------



## symposium

I believe it should read as: "Trieste mia, che nostalgia mi go lontan de ti" = it. Trieste mia, che nostalgia ho lontano da te = En. My Trieste, how homesick I am (lit. how much homesickness I have) far away from you.


----------

